# DIN EN 61439 Wann?



## rih0815 (17 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Wann ist für mich die DIN EN 61439 tragend? 11.2014?


Für mich zutreffend als Schaltschrankbauer wäre:

Nein: Ursprünglischer Hersteller (zb.:Rittal)
Ja: Hersteller der Schaltgerätekombination (Schaltanlagenbauer ICH?) Ist komisch formuliert!

Bin ich verpflichtet Wämemessungen durchzuführen bzw.: eine Kurzschlusstests zu fahren?

Was hat es mit den Nachweisen auf sich, bzw wie soll dies Nachgewiesen werden?
Nachweis mit Berechnung <= 630A
Nachweis mit ??????????? <= 1600A
Nachweis mit ??????????? > 1600A

Die alte 60439 hatte eigentlich nur den Ursprünglichen Hersteller in der Pflicht und gemäß Einbauvorschriften des Herstellers war alles erledigt oder?

MFG


----------



## rih0815 (17 März 2014)

Ich habe mit etwas in die Berechnung für die Erwärmung eingelesen!
Hier würde bei Verlegeart 1 bei einem Bemessungstrom des Stromkeises von 63Ampere eine Querschnitt von 70mm² angegeben!!!!!
Dies wirft alles über den Haufen was von Anbegin der Zeit als zulässiger Querschnitt stand!
Alle Schaltanlagen um 40% mehr Platz und um 50% höhere Kosten! 20Ampere Stromkreise mit 16mm² im Kabelkanal.

Der Nachweis kann hier nicht mehr durch Berechnungen erbracht werden, da dies nicht finazierbar ist. Der Nachweis kann hier meiner Meinung nach nur
mit mit einer Messung erbracht werden! Wie soll die Geschichte aussehen die komplette Anlage auf Nennstrom belasten und mit Wärmebildkammera betrachten ??


----------



## tom79 (17 März 2014)

Kann mir jemand kurz sage, was es mit der DIN EN 61439 zu tun hat?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rih0815 (17 März 2014)

CE Kennzeichen:
Die Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Grundlagen – hier ins -besondere das Produktsicherheitsgesetz (ProdSG) und 
das EMV-Gesetz – und die damit verbundene Konfor-mitätserklärung einschließlich der CE-Kennzeichnung 
setzen die Anwendung der Normenreihe DIN EN 61439 
voraus. Die Normenreihe DIN EN 61439 umfasst nach -folgende Normenteile für Verteiler:

•   DIN EN 61439-2 (VDE 0660-600-2):  
Energie-Schaltgerätekombinationen
•   DIN EN 61439-3 (VDE 0660-600-3):  
Installationsverteiler (wird DIN EN 60439-3 ersetzen)
•   DIN EN 61439-4 (VDE 0660-600-4):  
Baustromverteiler (wird DIN EN 60439-4 ersetzen)
•   DIN EN 61439-5 (VDE 0660-600-5):  
Kabelverteilerschränke (wird DIN EN 60439-5 ersetzen)
•   DIN EN 61439-6 (VDE 0660-600-6):  
Schienenverteiler (wird DIN EN 60439-2 ersetzen)

Und falls man eine CE Zertifizierte Schaltanlage baut wird zb.: eine Wämreberechnung mit diesem November 2014 zwingend


----------



## tom79 (17 März 2014)

wow vielen Dank.
Also so wie ich das verstehe, muss man die Schaltschränke nach dieser Normreihe zusammensetzen.
Finde ich gut. Danke das kommt mir gerade gelegen-) für meinen Job.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tom79 (18 März 2014)

Hallo rih0815,

ich würde mich da in die DIN EN 61439 einlesen wollen. Ich sehe es gibt viele Teile davon.
Ich brauche Lesematerial für industrielle Schaltschränke, wo z.B. als Steuerschränke fungieren und max. bis 400V Sinus gehen.
Ich meine da gibt es noch die TAB. Müsste ich dies auch kennen?

Warte auf Antwort.


----------



## Rittal (19 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem hier bisher einige Dinge durcheinander geworfen wurden, möchte ich nun versuchen, einen strukturierten Überblick zu geben:

Wenn Waren in der EU in den Verkehr gebracht werden, dann muss zunächst geprüft werden, ob das Produkt unter eine gültige Richtlinie fällt. Bei Schaltschränken ist das in der Regel die Niederspannungsrichtlinie (2006/95/EG), die dann durch die Mitgliedstaaten in nationales Recht umgesetzt wird (in Deutschland ist das in diesem Fall die 1. ProdSV).
Es können auch noch weitere Richtlinien zutreffend sein, hier wurden ja bereits die EMV-Richtlinie angesprochen. Auch die Maschinenrichtlinie ist eine mögliche Richtlinie.
Weitere Details zur CE-Kennzeichnung bzw. zu Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren gibt es hier:
http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/poli...sionals/manufacturers/directives/index_de.htm

Um das an dieser Stelle anzumerken: Die CE-Kennzeichnung ist keine Zertifizierung, es handelt sich um eine eigenverantwortliche Herstellererklärung (speziell bei Anwendung der NsgRL), die die Einhaltung der in der Richtlinie genannten Schutzziele dokumentiert.

Hier sind wir nun bei der DIN EN 61439 angelangt, auf die u.a. von der NspRL verwiesen wird.
Die DIN EN 61439 stellt aber kein Gesetz dar. Die Anwendung der Norm ist freiwillig.
Allerdings geben Normen die (allgemein) anerkannten Regeln der Technik wieder und stellen somit eine bewährte Methode dar, um einen Mindestlevel an Sicherheit (Einhaltung der Schutzziele der Richlinie) zu gewährleisten.
Somit ist die Anwendung der DIN EN 61439 zu empfehlen.

Der Anwendungsbereich der DIN EN 61439 Teil 1 gilt für alle Arten von Niederspannungs-Schaltgerätekombinationen, die in den Teilen 2-7 beschrieben sind. Also: sobald Schaltgeräte (bis 1000V AC) in irgend einer Weise mit einander kombiniert werden und üblicherweise in einem Schaltschrank zusammengefasst sind, kann die DIN EN 61439 angewendet werden.
Hierbei beschreibt die Norm die Bauart und verlangt vom ursprünglichen Hersteller einen Nachweis hierfür.
(das ist der Konstrukteur der Anlage --> also die Person / Organisation, die die Kriterien kompetent beurteilen kann).
Die geforderten Bauartnachweise sind: (vereinfachte Übersicht)
1 – Festigkeit von Werkstoffen
2 – Schutzart von Gehäusen
3/4 – Kriech- und Luftstrecken
5 – Nachweis der Schutzleiterfunktion
6/7/8 – Einbau Betriebsmitteln / Innere el. Stromkreise & äußere Anschlüsse 
9 – Isolationseigenschaften
10 – Nachweis der Erwärmungsgrenzen
11 – Nachweis der Kurzschlussfestigkeit
12 – EMV
13 – Mechanische Funktion 
Um das deutlich zu sagen: Die geforderten Nachweise müssen ALLE erbracht werden, nur so kann eine Anlage ganzheitlich hinsichtlich des sicheren Betriebes (--> Schutzziele) bewertet werden. Einzelne Nachweise (z.B. EMV und mech. Funktion) können ggf. nicht erforderlich sein. Das muss aber der ursprüngliche Hersteller in Form einer Bewertung der Anlage selbst entscheiden.

Allerdings ist es hilfreich und vereinfacht die Sache, wenn man erprobte und umfangreich geprüft Standard-Komponenten namhafter Hersteller verwendet. So erfüllen Schaltschränke der Firma Rittal die Leergehäusenorm EN 62208 und somit einige Punkte die im Bereich der Gehäusekonstruktion (z.B. Festigkeit von Werkstoffen und Teilen, Schutzart etc.) gefordert werden.
In Verbindung mit dem Sammelschienensystem kann Rittal sogar im Bereich der Nachweise 3-5 sowie 9 und 11 unterstützen.

Zum Thema Nachweis Nr. 10 (Erwärmung): Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt der immer betrachtet werden muss. Wir haben die Situation, dass immer höhere Packungsdichten immer mehr Wärme auf kleineren Raum bedeuten und hier muss nachgewiesen werden, dass keine Gefahr der Überhitzung besteht. Dies kann bei Anlagen bis 630 bzw 1600A durch Berechnung erfolgen. Rittal bietet hier die Software Therm, mit der eine solche Berechnung als Bauartnachweis erstellt werden kann. Bei Anlagen mit einem Bemessungsstrom größer 1600A muss der Bauartnachweis durch Prüfung oder durch Ableitung von ähnlichen, geprüften Varianten erfolgen.

Der Nachweis der Kurzschlussfestigkeit ist erforderlich, wenn das speisende Netz mehr als 10kA eff. liefert oder wenn strombegrenzende Schutzorgane mehr als 17kA durchlassen.

Abschließend möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch auf die Software Rittal Power Engineering hinweisen, die als Zusatzmodul ein elektronisches Formular zur Erstellung von Bauart- Stücknachweis nach DIN EN 61439 bietet und den Hersteller von Niederspannungs-Schaltgerätekombinationen mit Rittal Gehäusen und Sammelschienensystem umfangreich unterstützt.

Zur weiteren Vertiefung empfehle ich das Fachbuch "Der normgerechte Schalt- und Steuerungsanlagenbau - Anwendung der DIN EN 61439"

Viele Grüße,
Rittal - Technischer Support


----------



## tom79 (19 März 2014)

Wow! Das nenne ich eine kompetente Antwort! Vielen Dank Rittal für eure Mühe!


----------



## rih0815 (24 März 2014)

Tja, da halte ich mich eher an ABB als and diese Rittal Geschichte die  Norm welche hier für den Betriebsstrom und die Verlustleistung verwendet  wird nutzt nur der Kupferlobby!
Keiner baut Schaltschränke mit  diesen Querschnitten, da sind die Berechnungsbeispiele von ABB besser und  es dürfte ja auch gültig sein! 
Warum soll bewertes auf einmal nicht mehr einsetzbar sein...


----------



## Rofang (26 März 2014)

Zu dem Thema der passende Download von ABB, hab es aber selbst noch nicht komplett durchgelesen.

Gruß


----------



## hhannes (7 Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Planungshandbücher zur IEC 61439 gibt es nun schon zahlreich.
Was mir fehlt sind verschiedene praktische Beispiele zur Ermittlung der Kennzahlen.

Gruss Hannes


----------

